# Amgen Results Stage 2 !!!!!



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

*Stage 2 Results*
1  BERNAL GOMEZ, Egan Arley (SKY)   4:04:14
2  MAJKA, Rafal (BOH)                +   21
3  YATES, Adam (MTS)                 +   25
4  TOLHOEK, Antwan (TLJ)             +   30
5  MARTINEZ POVEDA, Daniel (EFD)   
6  ĐURASEK, Kristijan (UAD)         
7  FRANK, Mathias (ALM)              +   40
8  VAN GARDEREN, Tejay (BMC)         +   50
9  RAVASI, Edward (UAD)              +   59
10 GUERREIRO, Rúben (TFS)            + 1:01
11 DE PLUS, Laurens (QST)            + 1:04
12 GEOGHEGAN HART, Tao (SKY)         + 1:10
13 MCNULTY, Brandon (RLY)            + 1:15









*Whew.....He crushed them !!!*


----------

